# Anyone familiar with alloverscreenprinting.com???



## atharee (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey all! Anyone familiar with All Over Screen Printing I got a really good quote but then after that it seems like I can't get hold of the main dude named Chris. He was supposed to send me samples via my FedEx account and nothing ever showed up and no replies to my emails or return calls. Not a very good 1st impression! Perhaps they are busy or it was just too good to be true. I was curious if anyone was familiar with them 'cuz they're only 3hrs away and I could make the trip but is it even worth it (with this behavior)?

Thanks in advance to all those who positively contribute!


----------



## contractprinter (Jan 5, 2006)

atharee said:


> Hey all! Anyone familiar with All Over Screen Printing I got a really good quote but then after that it seems like I can't get hold of the main dude named Chris. He was supposed to send me samples via my FedEx account and nothing ever showed up and no replies to my emails or return calls. Not a very good 1st impression! Perhaps they are busy or it was just too good to be true. I was curious if anyone was familiar with them 'cuz they're only 3hrs away and I could make the trip but is it even worth it (with this behavior)?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all those who positively contribute!


they seem legit. ive known a lot of great screen printers that are not organized. call him again. his website says stop by


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I think that they used to be American Print Pro if you are talking about Chris Curphey. I don't know much about them, but Chris was contracting his all over printing work out to other printers. Maybe he is doing his own printing now and changed the name.


----------



## atharee (Aug 29, 2006)

Unik Ink said:


> I think that they used to be American Print Pro if you are talking about Chris Curphey. I don't know much about them, but Chris was contracting his all over printing work out to other printers. Maybe he is doing his own printing now and changed the name.


Unik Ink - Thanks, I believe you are right.


----------



## jtorres020 (Jul 24, 2009)

I placed an order with them over a month ago and since then haven't been able to get in touch with anyone. He received my 100 Tultex shirts and charged me $310.00. They scammed me!! Make sure you DO NOT place an order with them!!!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

wow, that is not good business, I am sorry to hear that.
Maybe if you keep bugging them they will get them back to you. even though it is probably too late for what you needed them for


----------



## jtorres020 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah it's not professional at all. Trying to make sure no one else gets scammed.


----------



## atharee (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone eventually contacted me and said that they would take care of it immediately, however that was all I heard. Nothing came, no follow ups, just empty promises.


----------



## twoman (Aug 5, 2010)

The business was locked due to non-payment on rent and over $8,000 damages to the building inside. If anyone knows where Chris Curfey and his family are, please repond. Our Chamber of Comment in Mt. Vernon OH has been receiving calls due to orders not being sent after they were paid.


----------



## nolantmc (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello
If i am not mistaking i just received a message from him on this forum. Just yesterday i posted if anyone knew a whole sale place i could order all over transfers and he responded.
Thanks for the post i will not touch this one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nolantmc said:


> Hello
> If i am not mistaking i just received a message from him on this forum. Just yesterday i posted if anyone knew a whole sale place i could order all over transfers and he responded.
> Thanks for the post i will not touch this one.


What was the username you received a PM from?


----------



## bayfieldfarm (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone heard any more on Chris Curphey? Alloverscreenprinting.com? We are still trying to get our money out of him. We placed an order for 400 shirts through him, we sent a $1600 deposit, then we couldn't get a hold of him. Finally found out through the MT Vernon Chamber that he was closed. We found out he is working at Air Waves in Lewiston,OH. I have left messages - he would never take calls. He did email me and said his bank account was closed. His web site has been taken over by and redsigned by Air Waves.
Any information on getting this guy to take care of his responsibilities would be appreciated.


----------



## bayfieldfarm (Aug 7, 2010)

If someone has information on Chris Curphey and his closed business in Mt Vernon, Ohio, please send me a PM.
Thanks!


----------



## Testify Clothing (Aug 18, 2010)

I did not want to come across this post, but glad I did. We have been searching for a printer and came across alloverscreenprinting.com and was told we could get some sample prints of our design. We have been waiting almost 3 weeks and haven't been able to contact him. Was hoping since AirWaves took over maybe things would get done, but maybe thats wishful thinking.


----------



## Testify Clothing (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok so a little update regarding Air Waves. We recieved our sample shirts with our design today. Over all they didn't meet my expectations with the print. Prints were a little different than what our designs were. I've attached the original art versus the finish product. Notice on the shoulder the black gap between the front and back design which really stands out. We are new at this so we really don't know what to expect, but we thought they would turn out better. Is our expectations to high?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Testify Clothing said:


> Ok so a little update regarding Air Waves. We recieved our sample shirts with our design today. Over all they didn't meet my expectations with the print. Prints were a little different than what our designs were. I've attached the original art versus the finish product. Notice on the shoulder the black gap between the front and back design which really stands out. We are new at this so we really don't know what to expect, but we thought they would turn out better. Is our expectations to high?



With all over prints, you can definitely expect some imperfections in the print, especially near the seams.

Have you tried putting one of the t-shirts one to see if the gap stands out as much when you actually wear the t-shirt?

For a real world example, I bought this t-shirt from threadless.com that had a cool all over print. If you look at the t-shirt from straight down, you can see a big gap on the left hand side. There's also some gaps in the ink on the right hand side near the under arm. 









But when you actually wear the t-shirt, you can't see either of the imperfections and it looks great.

I know it probably doesn't make you feel any better about it not looking perfect, but if you go to almost any store and take a close look at the different all over prints like this, you'll see discrepancies in the print quite often.


----------



## Testify Clothing (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah it's more noticable when wearing it. We understand it's not going to be perfect, but we want to start off with a good reputation on deliverying a quality product. I'm uncertain what process they use but does belt printing cover those seems? Also not sure if anyone can see in the picture but they used a sea foam green color instead of what was in the original design.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Testify Clothing said:


> Yeah it's more noticable when wearing it. We understand it's not going to be perfect, but we want to start off with a good reputation on deliverying a quality product. I'm uncertain what process they use but does belt printing cover those seems? Also not sure if anyone can see in the picture but they used a sea foam green color instead of what was in the original design.


If you're unhappy with it, you probably should talk to them to see what can be done.

It's hard to say from looking at the picture how far off it is, but like the photo I showed you from a very large company (threadless) that was done on a belt printer, sometimes these types of prints don't come out exact every time.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of those are probably printed on all over pallet similar to those from Action Engineering. From the trends that I have noticed, most printing companies are opting for this method opposed to traditional belt printing because you can keep tighter color registration which allows for more colors to be printed (threadless design posted by Rodney). Another reason is that the printer can have more of a flat printing surface to print. When printing with these platens you only have shoulder seams and collars to print over, whereas with a belt printer you have seams, collars, 2 layers of shirt, and folds to deal with. Imagine taking a t-shirt, spraying the inside of it with spray adhesive, and trying to lay it perfectly flat on your kitchen counter. You will always get folds in the shirt where the adhesive sticks together in areas before you have it perfectly flat. This is belt printing. With belt printing, you may have less of a gap around the outer edges of the shirt, but the quality of the print will be less consistent than a shirt printed with all over platens. Also, when printing the back of a shirt with a belt printer, you will have a noticeable impression where the ink is printed over the hump created by the front collar. In my opinion (Testify), the way that the shirt was printed was the best possible method. If it would have been printed on a belt printer, you might have gotten a little more coverage over the shoulder, but you would have creases and other imperfections in the print, along with a print on the back that has the collar imprint (pic below). As far as the ink color, that is something that is usually picked and confirmed by the customer as an agreed pantone before printing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Testify Clothing (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Justin, your explanation was very helpful.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks a gajillion Justin! That was very helpful!


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a post from Michael Leaventon, one of the owners of Air Waves, which does all over screen printing. I wanted to respond to several messages on here about Air Waves, Alloverscreenprinting.com and Chris Curphey and clarify some issues brought up online in this forum. 

First of all, Chris Curphey used to own Alloverscreenprinting.com and now works in sales for Air Waves. Chris's company was shut down by his bank and there were a few unfortuate customers that were financially harmed in that situation. I have personally helped 2 customers retrieve goods out of the leased space being held by the Landlord. Air Waves has tried to help these clients without any responsibility for the previous business being shut down. Air Waves did NOT purchase the business or any equipement from Alloverscreenprinting.com as well.

Air Waves has been in business since 1981 and is a world leader in direct print and heat applied graphics. We stand behind our product and have a reputation of treating our customers well. That is how we have continued to grow and develop a world-wide reputation for our work.

I have personally communicated with several of the folks on this forum and have tried to work out some of these situations. However, being in business as most of you are aware, not every customer can be satisfied. People have made some comments about Air Waves that are just not accurate. There are comments that Air Waves was paid for a product that was never delivered, and that is just not true. 

I would welcome any calls or direct coorespondance if anyone would like to know more about Air Waves or the products we have produced for others including those folks on here that have not had their questions answered.


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm big on professionalism from companies I work with. If I call about a question about my order, SOMEONE needs to be picking up the phone! 
If you're going all out in trying to contact this company, email, phone calls, voice mail, carrier pigeons, smoke signals and your not getting a response, it's time to drop them by the waistside and keep on looking. 
They may not be ready to take on REAL business if they decide not to respond to you after your repeated attempts!


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

I appreciate the feedback and comments. And, I will let you know that Air Waves would not be in business since 1981 if we did not treat our customers well.

All I can say is that "all customers are not created equally". We attempt to resolve every situation, however, some clients do not want to resolve issues, especially if the cost of the resolution lies in their hands and not the vendors.

We all would like to believe that the customer is always right. But as we learn as business owers, that is not always the case.


----------



## tpro25 (Jun 1, 2015)

Chris Curphy and his wife Heather Curphy are serial scammers. They've opened up a new screen printing business whenever the last one gets too bad of a wrap. Other names they have gone by are 'Shirt Artisians', 'Branding Shark', and 'Contract Print House' to name a few. I've included a link to one of their BBB pages below full of reviews about how they've scammed people. I honestly don't understand how these people aren't in jail by now

Shirt Artisans Review - Screen Printing in Pataskala, OH - BBB Business Review - BBB serving 21 Counties in Central Ohio


----------



## Graffxman (Jan 22, 2008)

In October of 2015, Chris Curphey ran my credit card for $1800. I shipped him 475 shirts. He printed none of them. I was luck enough to get them back by paying shipping costs again. He has since disappeared and won't return calls or emails.

My lawyer sent him a registered letter which was also returned, not signed for.

Hate losing money, but hate thieves even more. I will never stop going after this dirtbag. If I have to find him in Ohio personally, so be it. I will find him.


----------

